# Leader - New British outline steamie from AccuCraft...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Just awaiting Dwight or Dennis to post the pix.....

Basically it's an 0-4-2 with a dual-gauge main wheel-set and interchangeable trailing truck - has a water sight glass and a saddle tank, and will be on sale in December [?] With two stacks, a nice profile British-style with a turned cap, and an arrestor type in the box for you to choose to use, it looks VERY nice, too. 
Watch this space...........

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

When I read the subject line, I was thinking you meant THIS "Leader"! It would be interesting to see one in live steam, but probably not a huge seller. I realized you were talking about something completely different when I saw the words "nice profile" in the description!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny Rich, when I read two stacks, I thought of the Bigboy's dual stacks and wondered how they'd keep the fire on the grates in that little 0-4-2? !!!! 

John


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but is this basically Ragleth or Caradoc with a trailing truck, or is it different in some other ways? I don't intend this as a criticism -- I love my Edrig, just curious whether the boiler might be any bigger or anything else of note? 

I do see the slant of the cylinders. Please tell me they are the 1/2 inch, not the Ruby's? 

Hmmm. Slanted cylinders, saddle tank, outside frames -- how far can we be from a plausible quarry Hunslet? If we could just get the valves inside the frames . . . 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just awaiting Dwight or Dennis to post the pix.....Looks like Dennis beat me to it.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dennis and Dwight - all help gratefully received and much appreciated. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but is this basically Ragleth or Caradoc with a trailing truck, or is it different in some other ways? 

Close, but not quite -- it's basically a re-skinned re-issue of the very first Accucraft UK engine, the "Excelsior". That engine's running gear was based on the Ruby, including the 1/2" diameter cylinders. 
This engine is a step up, with bigger cylinders and a gauge glass. 

Both engines run run in the UK in preservation.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Correction -- the new "Leader" has 1/2" cylinders, the older "Excelsior" had smaller cylinders (whatever was standard issue on the Ruby).


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 22 Jul 2010 09:46 AM 
When I read the subject line, I was thinking you meant THIS "Leader"! It would be interesting to see one in live steam, but probably not a huge seller. I realized you were talking about something completely different when I saw the words "nice profile" in the description! 

Sad to say that the model would -

a. prolly be VERY expensive to build [even using the now-defunct OS-motors, maybe] - just like the real one.

b. be an absolute horror to keep in steam - just like the real one.

c. be as energy efficient as a wheels on a bath-sponge - just like the real one.

d. turn out to be thankfully unique - just like the real one.

Be grateful that nobody has actually tried to build a working steam-driven model of this enormous white elephant.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

More details - courtesy of Sea Lion from www.gscalecentral.co.uk - 

Quote - 'List price for a manual one is a ballpark of £675 to£725 , so you could expect to see it discounted to somewhere around the £590 to £635 mark. I reckon this makes it the lowest cost prototypical live steam loco in this scale, unless you know otherwise? 

We are waiting on information regarding the possibility and pricing of radio control. 

Length over coupling faces: 315mm [12.4 in] 
Length over buffer beams: 255mm [10 in] 
Extreme width (over cylinders): 113mm [4.5 in] 
Extreme Height (over chimney): 157mm [6.2 in] 
Weight: 3.2Kg [7 lbs] 
Minimum Radius curve: R1 or 2 ft. The loco will go round this quite happily on its own but to pull some stock through a reverse curve will depend on the couplings on the stock.'

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 23 Jul 2010 08:05 AM 
Posted By rwjenkins on 22 Jul 2010 09:46 AM 
When I read the subject line, I was thinking you meant THIS "Leader"! It would be interesting to see one in live steam, but probably not a huge seller. I realized you were talking about something completely different when I saw the words "nice profile" in the description! 

Sad to say that the model would -

....

Be grateful that nobody has actually tried to build a working steam-driven model of this enormous white elephant.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Tac,
this might be one of the rare occasions where you are wrong!

http://www.bulleidlocos.org.uk/_ldr/ldrKevan1.aspx

Regards


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 23 Jul 2010 08:25 AM 
Posted By tacfoley on 23 Jul 2010 08:05 AM 
Posted By rwjenkins on 22 Jul 2010 09:46 AM 
When I read the subject line, I was thinking you meant THIS "Leader"! It would be interesting to see one in live steam, but probably not a huge seller. I realized you were talking about something completely different when I saw the words "nice profile" in the description! 

Sad to say that the model would -

....

Be grateful that nobody has actually tried to build a working steam-driven model of this enormous white elephant.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Tac,
this might be one of the rare occasions where you are wrong!

http://www.bulleidlocos.org.uk/_ldr/ldrKevan1.aspx

Regards




Further proof that the UK model engineering population can and will crank out about anything. Not a good/bad view, just interesting none the less!


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I am always impressed when I see a white elephant pull a load. But I think that I would rather own a Super-Excelsior." http://www.appc27.dsl.pipex.com/frameset-1.htm 

Looks like good value from here. 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I am in awe of the skill and sheer persistence shown by members of the steam-driven modelling community - wherever they may be. 

A working 'Leader' - who would have credited it? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

